# Superior Semicircular Canal Dehiscence



## Elijah (Oct 26, 2012)

My surgeon (OTO) along with a Neurosurgeon is performing a craniotomy with a middle fossa skull base approach for repair of a superior semicircular canal dehiscence.  The defect is corrected with locally harvested fascia as well as local bone graft from the craniotomy site.  Any ideas on the appropriate CPT codes for this?  Thank you for your help.


----------



## ynt1267 (Oct 29, 2012)

*Icd9 code*

What would be the ICD9 code for Superior Semicurcular Canal Dehiscence?


----------



## lmpitt80 (May 15, 2013)

*Help.....quickly*

Good afternoon,  I'm having the same issue.  What CPT do I use for superior canal repair?


----------



## Guada (Jul 9, 2013)

*Sccd*

Hello All,

I use CPT 69960 for this.  It decribes the Middle Cranial Fossa as well as the use of the Temporalis muscle.

Thank you,
Pamela


----------

